# ED to Obs



## Revenuecycle (May 19, 2016)

I am looking for some clarification on place of service codes.

If a patient comes to the ER and is seen and discharged by the ER Doc (professional charges)......what place of service goes on the ER CPT code? 

The same patient is then put in observation after being discharged from the ER...we bill those services with a place of service 22 on a UB.

We have conflicting views here as some believe the place of service should be "where the patient ends up"......
Others say we have to assign the ER visit a POS of 23 because the ER is discharging them and then the patient is going to observation status. 

Any help would be truly appreciated.


----------



## kak6 (May 22, 2016)

ED POS is 23


----------



## CodingKing (May 22, 2016)

The ER doc can bill separately, Its usually a different physician handling the observation stay and will be place of service 23. If your referring to the facility charges (UB) many payers roll up the ER charges into the Observation stay. There is no place of service code on the UB04 so i'm a little confused what you are referring to.


----------

